# marble shower threshold stain



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

A client just sent me this photo. I didn't tile the shower but he was asking me to replace the threshold with something that doesn't stain. I asked him to check the glass door hardware for anything that wasn't stainless or aluminum for rust and he says definitely not where its coming from. 

He couldn't remember if they had the water softener when they started. I've never used marble in a shower, does this staining seem like something that happens? 

My biggest concern is that its rust from fasteners below the threshold.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like it's coming from the drip edge to me. If it was from underneath, I think it wouldn't be so centralized. It would wick outward more. That's from above.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree. The drip edge looks rust stained.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with the above--this is job for a plumber.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Rust colored granite would go rather nicely, or maybe match the granite if on vanity, 
The removal process will determine the cause, side rails, it does look started from top surface, migration from underneath, (wicking) is possible
No easy fix, marble rust stain remover may motivate due to repair cost, but will reoccur without finding source and probably not remove entire stain.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, one other thing, it's not my field, but stainless is a category there are many different "formulas", and some rust.
Take my Chinese made stainless steel grill and burger flipper for example-RUST.
I've had metal disintegrate in my hands, it could have been from the drywall though!


----------

